# اتوديسك إنفينتور 2008 - أول شرح فيديو بالعربي



## Syrian VIP (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
لقد اتممت تسجيل اربعة دروس فيديو تشرح بالعربي اتوديسك إنفينتور 2008
بصراحه كنت على عجل وسجلتهم في اقل من نصف ساعه وبدون تحضير "يعني ممكن ان تجدوا صفنات لبرهه من الزمن وارتباك قليلا " 
بصراحه هاي اول مره بسجل واخوض هذه التجربه الصعبه ... وكان في اعتقادي ان التسجيل اسهل مما تخيلت ... ولكنه فعلا لا يقارن بالتدريس في المعاهد , فناهيك عن سرعة التكلم ويجب ان لا يكون توقف في الفيديو , هناك الضغط وحجم الفايلات والصوت وجودته .. زكيفية وضعه على الويب بحجم صغير .
فالعفويه قد تكون مقبوله عندما تدرس وجها لوجه ... اما هكذا وبعد سماع صوتك وتأتأتك في التسجيل !! لا ادري ماذا اقول
وفعلا قدر قررت عدم وضع النسجيلات ولكني تراجعت بعدها وساضعها خلال يومين ان شاء الله
واعذروني على ما ساقدمه لاني اعتبره دون الجيد وشكرا لكم
شعاري هو:





واتمنى ان تعم الفائده
م.أحمد المشنوق


----------



## Syrian VIP (27 مارس 2008)

*صور من الفيديوهات التعليميه*

وهذه بعض الصور من الفيديوهات , اقتصصتها لكم








------------------------------------

Drawings




--------------------------------------------------

Weldments







-----------------------------------------------

Frame Generator













وشكرا لكم
في اي بي


----------



## هاني أنور (27 مارس 2008)

تعيش سوريا و اللي بيجوا من سوريا الحبيبة 
ربنا يكرمك وتتجوز أربعه و تجيب 11 عيل 
على الاقل ينفعوا الاسلام زي ما انت بتعمل


----------



## م براق (27 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية مجهود تشكر عليه 

لكن لم اعرف كيف انزل الملفات 
ياليت تدولني


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (27 مارس 2008)

انا مش عارف انزل ولا اشوف حاجة يا ريت توضحولي كيف استطيع التحميل 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Syrian VIP (28 مارس 2008)

تفضلوا يا اخوتي واخواتي الكرام 

اعذروني على التاخير ولكني حاولت جاهدا ضغط حجم الملف بعد التسجيل ولكن لم انجح :73: 

اربعة دروس مع بعضها في ملف واحد كالتالي : :75:

الأجزاء والتحليل Parts & Analysis 
الرسومات Drawings 
الملحومات Weldments 
مولد الأجزاء Frame generator 

حجم الملف : 162MB :8:

http://www.yopost.com/downloadfile.php?download=NOvEgkuWnQEAnRy

بعد التنزيل : شغل ملف ال HTML واللذي يدعى (Inventor 2008 Tutorials.html) وهو كفيل بتشغيل الدروس 

اتمنى التوفيق :75: واعذروني على سوء الشرح :18:

م.أحمد المشنوق


----------



## Syrian VIP (29 مارس 2008)

اتمنى من الإداره ان تتكرم مشكوره بعد المشاهده طبعا وتثبت هذا الموضوع ليتسنى لجميع من يريد انفينتور ان يستفيد ... فطلابه كثر ... وبالأخص اذا كان فيديو ... وايضا عربي

وشكرا
في اي بي


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

مشكور ياجميل


----------



## اسلام ميدو الفين (30 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## cnc (30 مارس 2008)

الف شكر ويعطيك العافية على المجهود وننتظر المزيد من الدروس المفيدة


----------



## haythemvip (30 مارس 2008)

اثابك الله ثوابا عدد ماخلصت به من عمل لخدمة المسلمين


----------



## وضاح الجبري (30 مارس 2008)

بس من فين احمله


----------



## Syrian VIP (30 مارس 2008)

هذه اللينك اخي:

http://www.yopost.com/downloadfile.php?download=NOvEgkuWnQEAnRy

وحجمها: 160 ميغا بايت


شكرا
في اي بي


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (1 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم 

قم بتحميل البرنامج وتقسيمه ال5 اجزاء ومن ثم رفعه علي النت مره اخري لتسهيل التحميل علي الاعضاء من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?demwtcw1stm

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?te2wx8rdjxo

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?j9nr2c0zymz

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0wz3bnothme

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0wz3bnothme

والله المستعان


----------



## msadek80 (1 أبريل 2008)

طب ماتكمل جميلك و تحمل البرنامج نفسة
ياريت يبقى على mediafire لانة بيفتح عندى فى السعودية


----------



## Syrian VIP (1 أبريل 2008)

اخي محمد لطفي 

اشكرك على المساعده وتجزئة الملفات ليسهل تحميلها على الجميع

-----------------------------

أخي msadek80

البرنامج حجمه كبير تقريبا 2 جيجا GB , واعتقد انه موجود في مكان ما على المنتدى هنا


في اي بي


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2008)

سلمت يداك اخي الفاضل .... هذا العمل وحده يكفي لان يرشحك المشرف الكبير شكري محمد نوري ..... كعضو متميز 

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## AC MILAN (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي 

وصلات أخرى للتحميل ( 3 أجزاء )

http://www.4shared.com/file/4274232...8_Tutorialspart1.html?dirPwdVerified=2932bd2e

http://www.4shared.com/file/4274357...8_Tutorialspart2.html?dirPwdVerified=2932bd2e

http://www.4shared.com/file/4274454...8_Tutorialspart3.html?dirPwdVerified=2932bd2e


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (2 أبريل 2008)

اعتذر عن تكرار الرابط رقم خمسه 

وهو من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?92wbh322wdc


----------



## Syrian VIP (3 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي الميلان على التجزئه الى 3 اقسام
واخي محمد لطفي على وضع الرابط رقم 5 مرة اخرى

في اي بي


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (3 أبريل 2008)

الشكر لك اخي المهندس احمد علي هذا المجهود الكبير وللمهندس لطفي علي تسهيل عملية التحميل
واتقدم بطلب للاخوة المشرفين بتثبيت هذا الموضوع لاهميته وان تكون له دورة كدورة solid works الناجحة 
واتمني من الاخ الباشمهندس احمد والاخوة المهندسين ادراج كتب ان وجدت 
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير

م.عثمان


----------



## يحيى الخالدي (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بيك حبيبي موضوع دورت عليه كثير بس لم اجده ال عندك شكرا جزيلا وارجو ان تعمل كتاب الكتروني بالعربي فيه شرح وفير عن هذا البرنامج كذلك تكمل مسيرتك في عمل دروس الفيدية لهذا البرنامج


----------



## amr fathy (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## هاشم الكادي (4 أبريل 2008)

يامبدع 
تشكر على موضوعك الشيث والجميل 
والى الامام


----------



## حسين جودة (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## Syrian VIP (7 أبريل 2008)

الأخوه
عثمان عبد الحفيظ
يحيى الخالدي
عمر فتحي
هاشم الكادي
حسين جوده

اشكر مروركم وتفاعلكم
في اي بي


----------



## مهندسةالمستقبل (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mimih (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الشكر و تقدير للأخ المهندس أحمد مشنوق والأخ المهندس محمد لطفي على المجهودات الجبارة
ولكن هناك مشكل بالنسبة للجزء الرابع فهو غير موجود و أود من الأخ المهندس محمد لطفي أن يتدارك المشكل


----------



## Syrian VIP (9 أبريل 2008)

الأخت mimih
هذه المشاركه رقم 18 من الأخ AC MILAN وفيها 3 اجزاء فعاله

وصلات أخرى للتحميل ( 3 أجزاء )

http://www.4shared.com/file/42742329...ified=2932bd2e

http://www.4shared.com/file/42743572...ified=2932bd2e

http://www.4shared.com/file/42744542...ified=2932bd2e

اشكركم
في اي بي


----------



## eng_ahmade (11 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يكرمك علي المجهود الرائع وجزيت به كل خير


----------



## midowahba (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## adhamabd (24 أبريل 2008)

مش عارف أشكر أزاى لكن أقول جزيت خيرا وأكلت طيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت عشرا


----------



## Syrian VIP (24 أبريل 2008)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركه وان شاء الله تستفيدوا

في اي بي


----------



## طه عبد الفتاح (12 مايو 2008)

و الله جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Syrian VIP (9 يونيو 2008)

اخوتي الكرام 
الحمد لله لقد حولت جميع الملفات لفيديو من نوع wmv. وهي ممتازه،حجمها أصغر بنسبة الخمس وذلك ليتسنى للجميع ان يحملها بسهوله, حجمهم كلهم : 42.1 ميغا بدلا من ملفات الفلاش في الأعلى 162 ميغا 

*File: Drawings* 
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/4a2BB8bc5NM/Drawings-wmv.zip.html 

*File: Parts__Analysis* 
http://www.shareonall.com/Parts__Analysis_-_wmv_arpc_zip.htm 

*File: Frame_Generator* 
http://www.shareonall.com/Frame_Generator_-_wmv_iudt_zip.htm 

*File: Weldment* 
http://www.shareonall.com/Weldment_-_wmv_jhut_zip.htm 

*للتحميل اضغط في الأسفل على : download from www.zshare.net* 
سلام 
أحمد


----------



## مهندسةالمستقبل (9 يونيو 2008)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Syrian VIP (11 يونيو 2008)

Syrian VIP قال:


> اخوتي الكرام
> الحمد لله لقد حولت جميع الملفات لفيديو من نوع wmv. وهي ممتازه،حجمها أصغر بنسبة الخمس وذلك ليتسنى للجميع ان يحملها بسهوله, حجمهم كلهم : 42.1 ميغا بدلا من ملفات الفلاش في الأعلى 162 ميغا
> 
> *File: Drawings*
> ...


 

لتوضيح طريقة التنزيل تضغط على لينك الملف من الأعلى ثم :


----------



## ahmed 3x (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ...شرح جميل جدا ربنا يجزيك خير وكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل 
لاكن للاسف انا لا امتلك هذا البرنامج العظيم ارجوكم من اين احمله


----------



## Syrian VIP (11 يونيو 2008)

اهلا وسهلا اخي احمد

تفضل هذا رابط التنزيل لأتوديسم انفينتور 2008 بملف تورنت
عليك تنصيب اولا احد برامج التورنت مثل bitcommet

ملف التورنت:
http://file6.9q9q.net/Download/56443385/V2008.DVD-ISO_-mininova-.torrent.html


برنامج التورنتات:
http://www.zshare.net/download/1345388279df8350/


ملاحظه: يحتوي ملف التورنت على 2 DVD , انت نزل DVD1 فقط فهي اللتي تحتوي على البرنامج وحجمها تقريبا 2 جيجا , واذا كان التنزيل صعب عليك , ابعث لي على الخاص عنوانك وسارسله لك بالبريد ان شاء الله .... وكل من اراد البرنامج ايضا وسافعل ما بوسعي ان شاء الله

اخوك احمد
اهلا وسهلا


----------



## ahmed 3x (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس احمد اشكرك على سرعه الرد عليا ربنا يجزيك خير ...انا حبدا فى التحميل وحبلغك لما انتهى


----------



## ahmed 3x (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم للاسف التورنت عندى مش شغال تقريبا المشكله فى سرعه النت عندى شكرا يا بشمهندس على المساعده...واسف على الازعاج


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (16 يونيو 2008)

*شكراااااا يااستاذ في اي بي*

السلام عليكم.... الملفات شغاله كويس اوي .. الحمد لله.. انا فعلا بشكرك جدااا علي مجهودك ده .. وبطلب منك انك تكمل باقي الملفات في اقرب وقت ان شاء الله عشان نستفيد كلنا من البرنامج الرائع ده .... ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من علمه ... والسلام ختام.


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم.....في ملف واحد بس من الملفات مش عايز يكمل تحميل .. دايما بيبقي عند 63% ويقف...معلش يا ( في اي بي ) حاول ترفعه تاني .. وربنا يزيدك من علمه.. الملف اسمه frame generator .... والسلام ختام.


----------



## Syrian VIP (18 يونيو 2008)

تفضل اخي الكريم : :14:

Frame_Generator_-_wmv.wmv - 15.4 Mb

او من هنا : :16:
http://up5.m5zn.com/bm1cj9i3flfx/Frame_Generator_-_wmv.wmv.htm


رابط مباشر: :56:
http://up5.m5zn.com/bm1cj9i3flfx/Frame_Generator_-_wmv.wmv.htm

----------------------------------------------------
وهنا من zshare ايضا : :15:
http://www.zshare.net/download/1379457221f81699/

frame generator - wmv.zip - 13.85MB


واهلا وسهلا
اخوك احمد(في اي بي)


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يااستاذ احمد (في اي بي )..... الملف نزل الحمد لله وشغال تمام.


----------



## نايف علي (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي 

وأقترح عليك إذا أردت رفع ملف أن ترفعه على أحد الموقعين

www.mihd.net
or
www.ifile.it


----------



## houssam_f (6 أغسطس 2008)

مع الشكرا الجزيل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## مصطفي شاهينكو (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا علي مجهودك 
هل انت من الللاذقية ام وين في سوريا


----------



## Syrian VIP (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا اخ مصطفى

من مدينة حماه اخي الكريم

سبحان الله ربما الإنفينتور كامل يحتاج وقت اكبر .... ربما الأيام القادمه اشرحه كامل

سلام


----------



## مصطفي شاهينكو (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي ردك و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## metastable (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شرح رائع جدا جدا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخ  Syrian VIP

جزاك الله كل خير على الشرح الرائع 

ولا يوجد أي حرج عليك في شرح أو ما يحصل 

يكفي المجهود الجبار الذي بذلته لعمل ذلك :75:

جعل الله العمل في ميزان حسناتك

وجعل الفردوس الأعلى مقامك

وجعلك قرة عين لأهلك 


فقط أرجو منك مراجعة الروابط الخاصة بـــ

*File: Parts__Analysis* 
http://www.shareonall.com/Parts__Analysis_-_wmv_arpc_zip.htm 

*File: Frame_Generator* 
http://www.shareonall.com/Frame_Generator_-_wmv_iudt_zip.htm 

*File: Weldment* 
http://www.shareonall.com/Weldment_-_wmv_jhut_zip.htm
*
*

الرسالة ده بتظهر دايما 

*
we are closed*



ياريت تشوف الراوبط مرة تانية 


وكمان ياريت تشد حيلك وتكمل الشرح :7:

*
*

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



*
*




​


----------



## Syrian VIP (21 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي قلب الأحبه اشكرك على كلامك الطيب وبارك الله فيك ايضا

الجميع يتفضلو هنا :

اخوتي الكرام 
الحمد لله لقد حولت جميع الملفات لفيديو من نوع wmv. وهي ممتازه،حجمها أصغر بنسبة الخمس وذلك ليتسنى للجميع ان يحملها بسهوله, حجمهم كلهم : 42.1 ميغا بدلا من ملفات الفلاش في الأعلى 162 ميغا , وحملتها على الفايل ات (هذا الموقع انضف من السابق)

http://ifile.it/69hdslw drawings-wmv.zip 5.19 MB 
http://ifile.it/o68hpza frame_generator_-_wmv.zip 13.85 MB 
http://ifile.it/o6hkwmr parts___analysis_-_wmv.zip 13.27 MB 
http://ifile.it/bilxnfq weldment_-_wmv.zip 8.98 MB 

سلام 
أحمد


----------



## adhamabd (22 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الطيب جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ممكن توضحلى كيفية التنزيل من هذا الموقع


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

msadek80 قال:


> طب ماتكمل جميلك و تحمل البرنامج نفسة
> ياريت يبقى على Mediafire لانة بيفتح عندى فى السعودية


شكرا لك يا اخى وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وجارى التحميل


----------



## Syrian VIP (22 سبتمبر 2008)

adhamabd قال:


> أخى الطيب جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ممكن توضحلى كيفية التنزيل من هذا الموقع


 
تفضل اخي :


----------



## adhamabd (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت عشرا


----------



## soltan_ibr (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الغالي تحية عطرة لك من مدينة اللاذقية والف شكر لك على هذا المجهود الرائع اتمنى منك الاستمرار في الشرح نحن دائما في الانتظار


----------



## سميرعزالدين احمد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نهى فهيم سيد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك على مجهودك دة
بجد عمل رائع وجهد ممتاز
جه في وقته


----------



## soubhi (15 يناير 2010)

الشكر الكبير لحضراتكم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر اخى الكريم على هذه الملفات ونرجو تجديد الروابط
لما لهذا البرنامج وهذا الشرح من اهميه
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل


----------



## كرم عبدالحميد (23 فبراير 2010)

محتاج برنامج انفينتور 8 ..9...10 برجاء اذا وجد عند اى عضو من الاعضاء برجاء وضعه فى المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## TAREK ELGAMMAL (5 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم بارك لكم فى جميع اعمالكم وأجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم 
م طارق الجمال:14::14::14::14:


----------



## mostafa1006 (12 يناير 2011)

* الله يعطيك العافية مجهود تشكر عليه *


----------



## ضياء السيد شلبى (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.الدجيل (28 أبريل 2011)

[/COLORالف شكر ويعطيك العافية على المجهود وننتظر المزيد من الدروس المفيدة


----------



## قلب الأحبة (3 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*ممتااااااااااااز جدااااااااااا إن الموضوع والراوبط حتى الآن موجودة 

بدأت محاولة جديدة لتعلم البرنامج 

ادعووووووووووا لي 
* 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## MAHMOOUD HASSAN (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------

